# Very Sad



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Something ridiculously STUPID happened, I am so angry and so sad. 

Someone gave us a photo frame for our wedding and we left it in the box. Just now, Pip threw it off the shelf and it fell on Brandeis Blue. I don't think Brandeis is going to make it. I am so angry with myself for not stowing it in a cupboard. We DID notice it but we thought nah, it's too heavy for Pip to throw off and why would she throw it off anyway. Now she did and this poor innocent kitty paid for it. 

I really hope Brandeis Blue makes it but it's unlikely. The photo frame is like 4 times maybe 5 times her weight. ^%&[email protected]*[email protected]&*([email protected] This is just sh**. I feel terribly guilty, mad and sorry. A little part of me hopes she will make it but looking at it objectively, it's not possible:/


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

pipje said:


> Something ridiculously STUPID happened, I am so angry and so sad.
> 
> Someone gave us a photo frame for our wedding and we left it in the box. Just now, Pip threw it off the shelf and it fell on Brandeis Blue. I don't think Brandeis is going to make it. I am so angry with myself for not stowing it in a cupboard. We DID notice it but we thought nah, it's too heavy for Pip to throw off and why would she throw it off anyway. Now she did and this poor innocent kitty paid for it.
> 
> I really hope Brandeis Blue makes it but it's unlikely. The photo frame is like 4 times maybe 5 times her weight. ^%&[email protected]*[email protected]&*([email protected] This is just sh**. I feel terribly guilty, mad and sorry. A little part of me hopes she will make it but looking at it objectively, it's not possible:/


I'm so sorry, what an awful thing to happen. Please remember that this was an accident and not to be too hard on yourself. I will be crossing my fingers that Brandeis Blue pulls through. Take care.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor kitty and poor you! How horrible, hope poor kitty manages to pull through.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

What an awful freak accident. Will be thinking of her and hoping desperately for her recovery.


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

OMG so so sorry, I hope she can pull through!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Crying my eyes out (pathetic I know. After all, I only knew her for 12 days). This morning, Brandeis was still alive so the minute the vet opens, I will take her there (another sh*t thing about this country is there are no 24-hour vets. Sorry, rant over). She is definitely not normal- she exhibits all the signs of blunt force trauma. She does move sometimes though, she turns, she opens her eyes etc. but she isn't eating and her posture is weird (but her neck doesn't seem broken-I think this is known as head tilt?). 

Crossing my fingers that the vet will say that she won't die. If she is mentally handicapped, we'll keep her of course. She is my first born and when she came out, my husband and I said "oh this is really a miracle" etc. (and we're not even people who say things like that usually). 

Hah, well, better stop writing or people on the bus are gonna look funny at some tear-drenched lady with a cat transporter.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

So sorry for your kitten. x


----------



## Tayto Girl (May 21, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry, I hope she pulls through!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ihope she is okay.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I am relieved to say that the vet seems to think she is just stupefied but not brain damaged or dying. I really thought she would have to be euthanised but all he gave her was an infusion (glucose etc.) and a painkiller. He said that if she doesn't drink from her mum by 5p.m. today, I should give them a call and we will think of other options (feeding via some other way since Brandeis doesn't drink KMR from a bottle either).

I am VERY happy! I thought she was a goner for sure. As I 'know' her, I know she's still not her usual self but the vet also said that she is probably not brain damaged as she is reacting normally. Will wait til tonight to see if she's fine.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Great news! So pleased to hear that he will be ok, you must be exhausted!


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

So sorry. 
Hope your kitten will be ok!


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

oh thats brilliant news, keep us posted


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Totally fantastic, brilliant, wonderful news. You must be so relieved and I'm so pleased for you and the baby. Hope she recovers quickly now.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_got everything crossed your little baby makes it, xxxxxxx_


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah poor baby, sounds promising though.
please keep us informed of her progress. 
michelle x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Hopefully the kitten will make it, don't be too hard on yourself, it was an accident. Unfortunately these things happen.

Sending healing thoughts to your kitten.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

what an awful thing to happen to the poor little soul. Hope she is okay x


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

fingers toes paws and claws crossed for kitty xx


----------



## Melba (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear the vet thinks she will be okay. Fingers crossed for kitty's recovery!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have only just caught up with this thread and tears are already showing.
So pleased she will be OK.
My neighbour had a similar thing happen and when we saw her kitten I thought she would not make it. She did and grew up with no side effects.
Hope your little one will do the same.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like Brandeis Blue is really not doing well. She is still not eating. She still lays somewhat awkwardly but does move. Taking her to vet again. Vet isn't open during the weekend:/


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I've just found this thread, i'm so sorry to hear whats happened to your little one and hope that the vet can help


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

pipje said:


> Looks like Brandeis Blue is really not doing well. She is still not eating. She still lays somewhat awkwardly but does move. Taking her to vet again. Vet isn't open during the weekend:/


Oh dear.....good thing this happened today instead of tomorrow. Maybe they can put her on a drip and feed tube for milk replacement or whatever they do in hospital to help them bounce back. She might just not feel well and has lost interest in food the way kittens do, but once she's made to feel better, she'll want to eat again. One worry, though--if the vet isn't open, does that mean nobody is in at all during the weekend, or will someone check on her regularly?

Anyway, I'm really really hoping this poor baby pulls through.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

please let us know what the vet says, and how the kitten is.
michelle x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hoping that this has a good ending for you 

Whatever happens-it was an accident and there isnt one of us on here who hasnt done something like you did and blamed ourselves for it

Sending lots of get well wishes
Maureen


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Went to the vet again as she did not drink from Pip. They (2 vets, same clinic) said that she is worse, her head looks swollen but she is 'too good to put down just yet'. We will feed her KMR via a catheter tube thing every 2 hours. Also, they said that her rectal temperature is too cold (36.9. It should be between 38 and 39) so they loaned us a heating lamp. However, when we got home and put it on, kitty started to pant after a while. Take note that it's warmer but not terribly warm (vet said put your hand there and if it feels 'nice and warm', it's right and also to leave a portion away from the heat so that she can crawl there if necessary but Brandeis Blue did not crawl to the unheated portion). So we've removed the lamp and put her back with mum and siblings. 

If she isn't better after the weekend, they will probably put her down. I am really hoping for the best but I really don't think she will make it. I feel somewhat sorry for her and wonder if I should've insisted that she be put down. On the other hand, who knows.. she might just make it now that she has some food?


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you here that kitty rallies through. 

Don't be too hard on yourself - if there's anything that I've learned through the past few months of owning cats, it's that nowhere is quite as out-of-reach as you think it is, and accidents sometimes happen. Just recently we had a panic with one of ours, thinking that he had broken his tail after a rough-and-tumble with his brother. Luckily it was just badly bruised and all is well now, so they can and do surprise you by bouncing back


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened but don't beat yourself up: accidents happen. We can all be much wiser in hindsight. I hope she pulls through.


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe she is just in shock, try keeping her warm and feed her-get her to eat. Keep us posted. Praying she will get better


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I only just saw this thread, poor kitten Don't blame yourself..
I really hope she pulls through, keep us updated x


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

She is much stronger and active (due to the food I guess) but still walks in circles. I think if not for the fact that she has lost her sense of direction, she would be able to drink from Pip. 

The vet said that if she hasn't recovered by this weekend, to put her down but seeing her so active and strong (not as strong/active as the rest of course), it seems that it would be a pity to do so. I mean, it's only been 3 days and a broken paw wouldn't have healed in 3 days either, what more a skull fracture etc. ? 

Not really sure what to do...


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I would follow your instincts as your are with her 24/7. Since she has improved this much in 24 hours, I would give her a chance. She probably still has some swelling which is causing the walking in circles, as time goes on that might improve as well.

So glad to hear she has improved.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

keeping my fingers crossed she will be ok. they do seem to get better by the day, so lets hope after the weekend there will be an improvement, if just a little. youve got to give her a chance. hope she will make it.
michelle x


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

How absolutely awful for you . Stick with her, and I completely agree with petloverjo. I'm so sorry. Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Poor little mite, hope she continues to improve x x


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I think you're doing the right thing by holding off on making a decision to PTS. Brain injuries, or any neurological injuries, can take a bit to resolve themselves.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed here for you here too xx


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for your kind wishes.

I am not sure how she is doing. She is less active but her head is also less swollen. She does lick the bottle a little but does not feed on it. We still feed her via a tube down her tummy. I am also worried about what happens tomorrow because my husband and I both have to work ( as in, really really cannot take that day off. Both have major presentations) and Tuesday as well. I can work from home on Wednesday and Friday. Already contacted 2 cat nannies but still no reply. Worst case scenario, my husband will come back for a while at lunch time (I work 2 hours away so impossible and in NL, going out for lunch is 'not done') but that means she's still missing 2-3 feeds.

Now, technically she is 2 weeks today and apparently, feeds can be done every 4-6 hours but she is still weak. Also, this means she will have to 'eat' more in 1 feed. Now, I give her 4ml each time. I am increasing it by about 0.5 ml each time. Does anyone know how much a 240g kitten can take each time without overfeeding? KMR tin says "feed weak kittens every 3-4 hours, dividing the total amount into the number of feeds" so for Brandeis Blue, this would be about 7.5ml per feed (60+ml total,if done every 3 hours=8 times a day) but the vet told us 4ml every 2 hours (4 hours at night. total: 10 feeds a day= only 40ml??).

The experienced ones around here: do you think she could take say, 6-7ml each time? So far, she does not show signs of overfeeding but POSSIBLY signs of underfeeding.

Here's a picture of the nest, taken this morning (Brandeis Blue is right in the middle- you can see she is poorly...)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww bless, i have everything crossed here for her, my heart goes out to you, you are trying so very hard for her. _


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh poor you  Would the vet be able to look after her while you're at work?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

PetloverJo said:


> I would follow your instincts as your are with her 24/7. Since she has improved this much in 24 hours, I would give her a chance. She probably still has some swelling which is causing the walking in circles, as time goes on that might improve as well.
> 
> So glad to hear she has improved.


Couple of years ago my neighbour opened her front door and trapped a very young kitten underneath and injured her. This kitten did the same walked in circles and indeed looked like she would not survive.
When I saw her I thought to myself that she would not live. How wrong was I.
It took a few weeks and she made a full recovery.
The Kitten was about the same age as yours.

I think she just needs time. A few weeks at least.
Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you! The stories help because when we saw her after the incident, we were..not sure how to say but it was obvious that she would die soon. We were just waiting for her to stop breathing. 

Anyway, some good-ish news. She has pretty much stopped walking in circles which is fantastic. She has drunk a little bit from a bottle (not much but at least hasn't completely rejected it). She mews when she is with mummy which makes Pip uneasy (who will then try to find a new nest for the kittens) but doesn't mew when we put her under the heating lamp so I think she is cold (eventhough she sleeps with the others when she's in the nest). 

I weighed the other 4 and my...they are fat (almost 14 days old)! 

Cerulean: 291g
Marjorelle: 313g
Periwinkle: 323g
Creme de la Creme: 357g (!)

Brandeis was 230g. She should be about Cerulean's size as they both have similiar birth weights (Brandeis was 1g lighter). 61g too light but on the whole, I guess 230g is not completely terrible right.. Still saveable hopefully


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hang in there. Hugs


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Just caught up on thread.

Brandeis sounds very much like a little fighter, sending you loads of positives vibes and keeping all paws and fingers crossed for Brandeis xxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i have every part of my body crossed for her xxxxxxxx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i think and hope she is going to surprise us all,
really hope so,
michelle x


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been watching this thread carefully over the last few days and have been praying for her. You are doing a fab job!! My 2 week old kittens usually feed anywhere between 5-10mls a feed so I would personally up to 7mls deffo. She will be cold if she is not getting enough milk to maintain her temp as well as grow. 

On the possibility of neurological problems, Chewitts my 5 almost 6 year old cat had her head stood on when she was 11 weeks old by a 13 odd stone guy and slid across the room on her (her old owner was a total accident!!) She had major swelling on her brain but has made a full recovery with no symptoms of neuro' problems. And then I have Crinkle that we don't know if he was born with a neurological problem or it happened post birth as he was dumped in my neighbours garden. He is unsteady on his feet, falls over ALOT but is the most loving happy cat ever!! So please please keep going with her!! I wish you all the luck xxxxxx

P.S would your vets be happy to kitten sit for you whilst you are in work to keep up with her feeds??


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello How is Brandeis today? Hope she is improving. Have been thinking about her and sending my positive vibes. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It sounds as if Brandeis is a little fighter - hope she continues to improve


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello!

Thank you for your concern. She is doing great. I can see that she is really better! Only problem is she is constipated so we took her to a vet today. He gave her a shot but still no poo (he said to come back tomorrow if there's nothing). She drinks from the bottle now as well and she just looks good (something about the face etc.). 

We'd decided when it happened that we would keep her if she survived. Looks like we'll have a new member of the family It's really too early to name her- after all, anything can happen but... we've decided to call her Pechje (which means little unlucky thing in Dutch) hehe


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Have just seen this thread for the first time, I am so sorry about Brandeis but really pleased she is on the mend 
It has been a horrible time for you but an accident is just that - hope you're not blaming yourself!
Fingers crossed for a full recovery xx


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

pipje said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thank you for your concern. She is doing great. I can see that she is really better! Only problem is she is constipated so we took her to a vet today. He gave her a shot but still no poo (he said to come back tomorrow if there's nothing). She drinks from the bottle now as well and she just looks good (something about the face etc.).
> 
> We'd decided when it happened that we would keep her if she survived. Looks like we'll have a new member of the family It's really too early to name her- after all, anything can happen but... we've decided to call her Pechje (which means little unlucky thing in Dutch) hehe


So glad she's on the mend. Shouldn't you call her "little LUCKY thing"?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Just read the whole post. What an awful thing to go through! I was really shocked to read no 24 hour vets. What on earth do you do in an emergency, out of hours. Are you somewhere remote? If you speak Dutch, surely The Netherlands has 24 hour vets, or vets that open after hours for emergencies? I hope you are feeding more? It's awful to read this from an enormous distance, and be helpless to help. I'd have volunteered to feed, like a shot.
I sometimes feed feral kittens found, from 2 weeks on, and they sleep with, climb on, and adore my little terrier dog, who licks faces and bottoms for me.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad she has improved and hoping she goes from strength to strength. x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

It's great to have good news, especially about a baby.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

so pleased to hear she is doing well!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so pleased shes doing good. hope she continues with good progress. 
been thinking about her every day. 
can we have a pic of the beautiful girl.
michelle x


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi, 

Just read through this post so sad what happened must have been awful to see, but a brilliant recovery and hope everything goes well x


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Just been reading through your post, have gone through tears and happiness in the space of 5 minutes... I agree she should be called something lucky lol! Dont worry she sounds like a little fighter, dont give up we are all with you in spirit, all of us PFers, hoping and praying for her recovery x x x virtual hugs x x x


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Wanted to give you guys the good news Just a few minutes ago, she started drinking from her mum!

This doesn't look like a starved kitten, does it? Stoned after a bellyfull of milk

















She's 274g today which is the smallest (her siblings are between 378-447g. Creme de la Creme is the fattest and heaviest of course) but I'm happy with her weight gain.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh, she is precious.... how beautiful


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

AAAAAWW shes adorable so glad shes doing well xxxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

What a sweet adorable baby and I'm so glad to hear that she's improving by leaps and bounds! What fabulous news. I'd keep her too, if I were you


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sweeeeeeet


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely to hear the good news.

Keep the pics coming please


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent news :thumbup: What a little darling she is :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks so much for the pics, utterly adorable.
she is such a little sweetie, and im so glad shes getting better.
keep up the good work, and keep the pics coming.
you just have to keep this one, so special.
michelle x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Awww she looks totally adorable :001_wub:

Ao glad thst you said in previous post, that she's with you permanently, she is a very lucky kitty.

Loved seeing the pics - keep us posted with them and her progress xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, she looks like she needs a tummy tickle,,,, so glad she is doing well._


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

what a gorgeous lucky baby she is!


----------



## AmeliaRose (Jun 28, 2012)

Read this post and its soo sad! Glad shes ok though! Shes gorgeous


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, look at that tum! What a lucky little sausage


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

how is the lovely brandais doing now. does everything seem fine with her now.
michelle x


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwww she is adorable!:001_wub:
I cant believe how much progress she has made!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

is brandais making good progress.
michelle x


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh my, she is beautiful  glad she is doing ok x


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry for not updating. Brandeis is much better, although she is still not completely normal.

Now, she no longer walks backwards. She is definitely not blind but her coordination is not all that great. She eats raw/other forms of wet food, can run quite fast etc. but hasn't jumped (the rest sleep on the couch or on a tall scratch post now) and I have yet to see her use the kitty toilet. She is also still the lightest at 560g(last night, 6 weeks old). Creme de la Creme was 853g so...

BUT I guess considering the accident and all, she is doing great. Hoping she will be toilet trained and not aggressive when she's older


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh bless her :001_wub It sounds as if she is doing very well and is just a little bit behind the others  560g at 6 weeks isn't that bad a weight


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh, I found this old post of mine. How adorable was she when she was stoned from the milk! And I was/am very grateful for the support I got here. 

A little update:

Pechje/Brandeis Blue celebrated her 1st birthday last month. She lives with us and we love her so much. Mind you, she is still handicapped and we don't expect this to change but she is doing well and is a happy little thing. Her most favourite toy in the whole world is a soft rubber ball. She plays with this EVERYDAY and she is hardly excited by any other toy. She is very good at playing by herself. 

Her coordination is still quite bad but you know what, it's good enough. She can climb upstairs, she can sleep on the highest part of the scratchpost and can use the kitty toilet etc. She LOVES to eat- really lipsmacks like a pig. If she's sleeping upstairs and she hears me opening their food cupboard (I try to do this as quietly as possible as sometimes, I just have to put their clean bowls in for storing), she will come downstairs immediately and beg for a treat. She still has the ocassional small seizure (probably due to brain scarring from the accident) but it's more controlled now (if she has it upstairs, she can even go downstairs a step at a time while the seizure is still in progress) which is a relief as we were very worried about the stairs when we moved, and before, her seizures were more violent (i.e. if she happened to be on the scratchpost at that time, she would crash on to the floor so we had to hide the scratch post at one point). 

She still looks funny- everyone who visits us will ask if there's something wrong with this cat?  Ah well... at least, she's not weird enough that her feline sisters bully her. They are quite nice to her and she still gets at least one nice long wash from her mum everyday. 

I'm very happy she is with us. She's very, very sweet- not at all aggressive as some brain damaged cats can be-, always sleeping next/on us but yet knowing exactly what she wants (she is not a cat you can force). She smells very yummy too. I miss her so I'm going to give her a cuddle right now!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww , what a lovely update - thanks for sharing.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Some photos I just uploaded:


























She can also be a good daughter though:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Gorge little Lady :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you!

She is less developed (both physically and mentally) for her age but I think if she were normal, she'd be quite pretty (maybe a bit darker than the lighter tone preferred here but still). When I went to cuddle her just now, I went to feel her head a little and she still has the dent in her skull from the accident and when I touched it (gently) a few times, her mouth opens like a reflex thing. A bit weird.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Was that really a year ago, wow.
She has grown into a beautiful young lady, i am so glad to hear she is still here with you.Thank you for the update and the pictures.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww she is beautiful. i remember reading the thread all about her and how sad it was but she really has come on. she's a credit to your love and devotion. a gorgeous girl:001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She looks gorgeous - so pleased that she is doing so well thanks to your care. Hugs and purrs for a very special girl


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

What a lovely girl, thanks for the update - it's good to hear that she is such a happy little soul


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

For comparison, her sister who was closest in birth weight to her (Pechje was 88g, Cerulean was 89g).


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She is lovely....
She should not be called Pechje, but Mazzelaartje, as she was very lucky to recover so well.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, Jiskefet. You helped me a lot on another thread regarding Pechje/Mazzelaartje (when I thought I had to put her down due her seizures which were very frequent at one point).


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I remember this thread and she's one of those cats I think about from time to time. I remember when the seizures got so bad you were thinking of having her PTS. So wonderful that she's really overcome all that's happened and she is beautiful and a truly special girl.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I have been reading through the seisure thread again, and seeing the photos of her now I cannot see how I missed it.....
After all, there was a photo on that thread, too, and I did notice she looked so surprised.

Her eyes are so wide all the time,so she may have been getting the seisures because of oversensibility to bright light or flashing lights....
Maybe her brain has adjusted to it since, but I think that would be a very likely cause, as her eyes really seem unnaturally wide and her pupils seem dilated at all times.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Jiskefet: that's right. Her eyes are very wide and her pupils are often very dilated (less so on sunny days like today). Furthermore, the size of her pupils are different. Every vet we've taken her to think she's blind but I know she has some vision because she can follow the laser and when we moved, she didn't bump into corners or anything. Also, by the way, I think the reason why everyone knows she is different is because of her eyes (I either get "wow, this one has really beautiful eyes" or "her eyes are weird" haha) 

About the lights- it's possibility (because I had blinds at my old house and while I didn't really experiment, it seemed as if she had seizures more often when I opened them). However it didn't happened immediately but in fact, many of them (seizures) happened at night (while we were asleep), my new house has lots of full-length windows and is very sunny- yet, her seizures have lessened. I really don't know the trigger (maybe with the blinds, the light 'flashes', shadow,light,shadow,light etc.) or why they happen. By now, we're so used to them we just wait it out (horrible, I know) and after a while, we know it will stop again. I do think she gets less seizures now and they are certainly less severe than before but with Pechje, I cannot be contented because everytime she doesn't have anything for 1-2 months, I'm like "YAY! IT'S OVER! She is cured!" and the next day, she has a little seizure...


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I just remembered! Her seizures tend to happen when she gets a shock- for eg. when the doorbell (have a very loud one) rings.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I remember this story, so lovely to see her. Glad her seizures have lessened and are less severe. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She will definitely be - or at least have been - oversensitive to bright lights and loud or shrill sounds. Maybe some extreme circumstances like excessive heat or cold triggered it, but oversensitivity is often an issue after brain trauma. 

I remember having recurring hypersensitive eyes and lots of headaches about a year afer a bad concussion. I still believe the trigger in that case was a long trip in a stifling hot car. I had a whiplash about 15 years ago, which doesn't cause me much trouble any more, but stress, heat and disco lights will still trigger post-concussion-type symptoms: migraine, nausea, double vision, photophobia.

I don't see any reason why it should be any different in cats. A brain is still a brain, and a brain trauma is still a brain trauma.....


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

She is beautiful isn't she? What a little fighter she was too and so lucky to have pulled through. 
Hope she had lots of tasty treats and nice surprises for her first birthday.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> She will definitely be - or at least have been - oversensitive to bright lights and loud or shrill sounds. Maybe some extreme circumstances like excessive heat or cold triggered it, but oversensitivity is often an issue after brain trauma.
> 
> I remember having recurring hypersensitive eyes and lots of headaches about a year afer a bad concussion. I still believe the trigger in that case was a long trip in a stifling hot car. I had a whiplash about 15 years ago, which doesn't cause me much trouble any more, but stress, heat and disco lights will still trigger post-concussion-type symptoms: migraine, nausea, double vision, photophobia.
> 
> I don't see any reason why it should be any different in cats. A brain is still a brain, and a brain trauma is still a brain trauma.....


That sounds like what she has. Wish the vets would have given more information but they've always been very uncertain (of course, they can't confirm anything without more tests but it would be nice to hear "it could be X or Y" rather than "I don't know") 

I guess it's good we kept her- we're a very quiet family (since it's just the two of us) so she isn't overly stimulated:biggrin5:



sharonbee said:


> She is beautiful isn't she? What a little fighter she was too and so lucky to have pulled through.
> Hope she had lots of tasty treats and nice surprises for her first birthday.


Thank you. She had plenty of dried chicken strips and lots of cuddles!


----------

